#  Der kleine Patient >   Pikelchen um den Mund >

## Sylvia

Hallo,meine Nichte rief mich ebend an ,ihre kleine 1 Jahr hat eine saftige Erkältung.
Der Kinderarzt hat ihr ein Antibiotika verschrieben davon hat sie Ausschlag bekommen ? Sie soll aussehen als ob sie die Windpocken hat?
Kann das überhaupt möglich sein ?

----------


## Stine

Hallo!
Vielleicht sind das ja auch die Windpocken :Huh?:  
Ich würde es von einem Arzt abklären lassen, anscheinend reagiert das Kind auf das Antibiotikum allergisch. 
Meine Tochter reagiert auch auf ein bestimmtes Antibiotikum - sie sah allerdings aus, als wenn sie die Röteln hat...

----------


## nightingale

Ein Hautausschlag als allergische Reaktion auf ein Antibiotikum ist gar nicht mal so selten. 
Bei meinem Kind würde ich das Mittel sofort absetzen und den Arzt erneut aufsuchen.

----------


## msonja

hallo meine tochter hat auf dem Ruecken einen riessigen Fleck ,schon seit ihrer geburt .Ist ein Muttermal hat der Arzt damals gesagt,nur ist dieser Fleck jetzt nach ein paar mal sonnen groesser und dunkler geworden.sollte ich besorgt sein?

----------

